# [Modos] Changement d'équipe 2015

## kernelsensei

Salut tout le monde,

voilà maintenant un certain temps que je ne suis plus qu'une ombre sur ces forums et que je pense à quitter le rôle de modérateur. C'est maintenant chose faite.

J'en ai discuté avec Geekounet et Yoyo, et eux aussi on décidé de laisser leur place à des membres plus actifs. La section française du forum Gentoo se retrouve donc avec une toute nouvelle équipe de modérateurs : Guilc et XavierMiller. Merci de les accueillir chaleureusement en lançant un gros troll pour les entraîner  :Razz: 

Félicitations pour votre nouveau job les gars  :Wink: 

- ks

----------

## Magic Banana

Gloire aux Bodhisattvas !  :Very Happy: 

Longues vies aux modérateurs !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

C'est quand le godet pour le départ à la pension?  :Very Happy: 

Félicitation aux deux comparses, et surtout... bonne chance!

PS: Héhé, un bon belge! L'invasion continue ^^

----------

## man in the hill

Salut 

Cela a été un honneur d'être modéré par vous ... Bon vent à vous .

Bienvenue au nouveaux modérateurs et que chacun ajoute ça pierre à l'édifice ...

Le forum est assez sage et il n'y a pas de big troll à gérer   :Very Happy: 

@+

----------

## guilc

Héhé salut,

Attention, ça va saigner ! Mon plan pour conquérir le monde (enfin... gentoo) prend enfin place ! Une nouvelle étape de franchie  :Twisted Evil: 

Cortex.

-- 

C'est vrai que le forum est en général calme  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Félicitations aux nouveaux modos.  :Wink: 

Whaou je suis Bodhisattva !  :Cool: 

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai que le forum est en général calme 

 

Ca y est les gars, on peut se lâcher    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Yee haaa ! J'ai plein de nouveaux boutons à essayer : qui vais-je transformer en citrouille en premier ?

MWAHAHAHAHAHAH !!!!

Merci pour votre accueil  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Bon, bah, on va tester un peu...

Franchement, emacsucks et vimimpressionne, z'en pensez quoi?

M'enfin, j'suis sûr que les trolls ne mordent même plus ici, c'est juste un lieu de vieux barbus!

----------

## geekounet

Premier devoir pour les modos : mettre ce topic en annonce en haut du forum  :Razz: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Arf la relève est arrivée , merci à ceux qui ont oeuvrés pour ce forum , et bienvenue aux nouveaux Modos

Longue vie au forum

----------

## El_Goretto

Argh, non pas guilc, il connait rien à rien en plus...  :Razz: 

Bon courage à tout le monde pour la suite  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Premier devoir pour les modos : mettre ce topic en annonce en haut du forum 

 

Espérons que, sur cet aspect (les annonces), les nouveaux modos seront meilleurs !  :Razz: 

La palme du manque de réactivité revient sans doute à l'annonce de projet d'IA pour le jeu de Go :

* Elle fut lancée le 15 mars 2006 (!) par Trevoke;

* Le 3 juillet de la même année (il y a donc plus de cinq ans !), Trevoke écrit : "une IA pour le jeu de go en fait c'est pas un bon point de depart (..) je m'y connais pas assez pour faire ca (..) je dois devenir bien meilleur au go avant de pouvoir meme commencer esperer m'y atteler";

* Le 10 mars 2007, Anigel (du Bodhisattva de Bodhisattva !  :Very Happy:  ) "envisage de dé-stickyser";

* Pourtant le fil est toujours "stické", la dernière réponse a trois ans (!) et vient de Trevoke en personne qui confirme que "ce projet est tombe en desuetude".

Bref, il y a une sacrée marge de progrès sur la gestion des annonces (je pense aussi au "Lancement de Gentoo-quebec.org"... il y a quatre ans !). Rassurez moi les  Bodhisattva ne sont que des papys sans pouvoir (mais que j'adore !) et qui ne peuvent donc pas me réprimander pour ces critiques ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Premier devoir pour les modos : mettre ce topic en annonce en haut du forum  Espérons que, sur cet aspect (les annonces), les nouveaux modos seront meilleurs !  

 La vache, les cendres sont encore chaudes ... 

Je ne vais pas souhaiter la bienvenue aux nouveaux modos ils sont là depuis belle lurette !

Amusez-vous bien avec vos nouveaux boutons (même si on a peu l'occasion de s'en servir par ici).

----------

## guilc

Passer en annonce, faciiiiiiiiiile   :Laughing: 

On a même eu droit à notre annonce globale : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-887448.html !

----------

## jcTux

Aujourd'hui est grand jour  :Cool: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Whaouuuuuu !

Merci pour votre confiance, tant les ex-modos que les autres membres.

Si nous ne devons pas modérer, c'est encore mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

Ça chamboule tous mes repères ça! ( /me n'aime pas le changement)

Mes félicitations aux nouveaux/anciens !  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

'itain ! On zappe 2 jours la visite et on est aux fraises   :Laughing: 

Les z'anciens restez dans le coin quand même pour surveiller hein ? Surtout que, à ce qu'il parait, le "pouvoir" a des effets secondaires inattendus sur les élus... un troll qui rapplique, 2/3 danseuses craquantes, des glaçons et de la mousse et paf! - un brin fébrile sur le bouton rouge - hop! - on s'prend 15jours de frigo    :Mr. Green: 

Edit: Oué... bon, dsl, n'y voir aucune allusion ou sous-entendu avec le contexte environnant. Là, je suis cartable... bn

----------

## Leander256

Vous allez devoir passer vos journées à faire mettre des titres en conformité, ça vous apprendra à être encore actifs sur le forum!  :Laughing: 

Sinon je veux bien faire un effort de participation si on relance une quelconque animation sur le forum (qui est désespérément triste).

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Vous allez devoir passer vos journées à faire mettre des titres en conformité, ça vous apprendra à être encore actifs sur le forum! 
> 
> Sinon je veux bien faire un effort de participation si on relance une quelconque animation sur le forum (qui est désespérément triste).

 

Libre à toi de relancer un "Troll of the Week", comme on avait jadis  :Wink: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Merci de les accueillir chaleureusement en lançant un gros troll pour les entraîner

 

Vrai ? On peut ?

Bon alors j'éssaye !

Donc si je comprends bien [Modos]=[OTW] ?

Bon... allez... un autre :

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Merci pour votre confiance

 

Où a-t-il bien pu lire la moindre manifestation de confiance dans les posts qui précedent ?

Si les modos confondent expressions d'espoir avec manifestations de confiance... Ils sont bons pour se présenter aux prochaînes élections...

Bon allez ! Je sors ! 

Enfin... pas tout de suite, pas sans manifester ma gratitude envers ceux qui se dévouent pour une tâche pas des plus passionnante mais nécessaire.

Merci donc aux anciens et aux nouveaux.

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Sinon je veux bien faire un effort de participation si on relance une quelconque animation sur le forum (qui est désespérément triste).

 

+1

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis de retour de 2 semaines de vacances, en mode hyper-actif  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

C'est vendredi je peux donc proposer un bon sujet trollesque:

Selon vous, qui sera disponible en stable en premier:

- HURD?

- Portage 2.2?

Sachant que Duke Nuke'em Forever est sorti cette année, les espoirs les plus fous sont permis!

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> C'est vendredi je peux donc proposer un bon sujet trollesque:
> 
> Selon vous, qui sera disponible en stable en premier:
> 
> - HURD?
> ...

 

Hey C pa du tr0ll ça que c'est être ça ! Si ? Ben... 

Bon... complice pour l'animation manquante... j'aide un peu... composition des nouveaux modos aidant... ça pourrait le faire à la limite :

Selon vous, qui sera disponible en stable en premier:

- HURD?

- Portage 2.2?

- Un gouvernement en Belgique?

----------

## xaviermiller

HURD ne sera probablement pas le dernier, alors  :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

Bon ben un salut à ceux qui ont choisi de s’élever, et aux nouveaux, ben salut aussi. Voilà.

----------

## Trevoke

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Premier devoir pour les modos : mettre ce topic en annonce en haut du forum  
> 
> Espérons que, sur cet aspect (les annonces), les nouveaux modos seront meilleurs ! 
> 
> La palme du manque de réactivité revient sans doute à l'annonce de projet d'IA pour le jeu de Go :
> ...

 

Ca fait du bien de savoir qu'on ne m'oublie pas!

 :Laughing: 

Felicitations aux nouveaux modos, les anciens me manqueront, j'espere qu'ils ne disparaitront pas vraiment!

.... A quand un meetup Gentoo French aux US?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> .... A quand un meetup Gentoo French aux US? 

 

Si tu me payes le billet d'avion, pourquoi pas  :Laughing: 

----------

## k-root

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Un gouvernement en Belgique?

 

 :Laughing: 

pardon ..

----------

## xaviermiller

Bah, pour le moment, il y a les gouvernements provinciaux, régionaux et communautaires qui tournent  :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bah, pour le moment, il y a les gouvernements provinciaux, régionaux et communautaires qui tournent ;)

 

pour l’exécution et l’application de la réglementation fédérale oui [1]..  mais pour tous le reste ? 

je ne sais pas comment sont voter les budgets, les lois ,.. j'avoue un peu mon ignorance sur le fonctionement de ce pays

1 : http://www.ibz.be/code/fr/loc/provinces.shtml

non,je troll pas .. je dis bonjour a l'equipe de moderation et je verifie sa capaciter a utiliser les nouveaux boutons (pour rendre invisible ce poste par exemple) :) 

----------

## xaviermiller

L'ancien gouvernement est toujours là, en "affaires courantes", avec l'appui du nouveau parlement. En gros, c'est l'impro totale.

Edit: oui, je peux supprimer ton message, mais pas besoin  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Eh nice les nouveaux modo (/me qui arrive en retard...), on pouvait pas mieux tomber!

----------

## xaviermiller

merci merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Purée j'ai l'impression que geekounet est passé modo hier...

/me se tape un trip nostalgique

----------

## guilc

Bon, ça fait plus d'un mois que c'est stické, je pense qu'on peut maintenant le laisser descendre doucement dans les méandres du forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

En même temps, ça fait depuis 2007 que gentoo-quebec est lancé ^^

----------

## guilc

Ouais ouais, mais y a eu des posts récents dedans, et ça rend des service   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Etant donne qu'il y a eu changement d'equipe, je pense que c'est le meilleur endroit pour dire que j'ai remis a zero le nid a trolls avec une installation phpBB3. J'avais pas le coeur de juste tout detruire.. Maintenant c'est vide, mais c'est a vous de le re-remplir en encore mieux!

Ho la la, mon francais degringole.

Vous avez remarque, hein, je ne viens plus vous voir que le vendredi.. Y a surement un truc.

----------

## DuF

Cool des nouveaux modos... ah beh non c'est des vieux du forum   :Laughing: 

Et sinon courage aux nouveaux modos et merci à ceux qui passent le relais  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour tout le monde,

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bon, ça fait plus d'un mois que c'est stické, je pense qu'on peut maintenant le laisser descendre doucement dans les méandres du forum 

 

Compte sur moi  :Wink:  !

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Espérons que, sur cet aspect (les annonces), les nouveaux modos seront meilleurs ! 
> 
> La palme du manque de réactivité revient sans doute à l'annonce de projet d'IA pour le jeu de Go :
> 
> * Elle fut lancée le 15 mars 2006 (!) par Trevoke;
> ...

 

C'est plus compliqué que ça : styckiser ou déstyckiser un thread n'est pas une décision à prendre à la légère !

Ca prouve donc que les modos sont des gens réfléchis, capables de beaucoup de... modération dans leurs décisions  :Wink:  !

Bon courage pour la nouvelle équipe (déjà bien installée mais il n'est jamais trop tard pour les félicitations n'est-ce pas ?)

Ani

----------

## Over__score

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> Selon vous, qui sera disponible en stable en premier:
> 
> - HURD?
> 
> - Portage 2.2?
> ...

 C'est le gouvernement belge qui a gagné le 2 décembre !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> HURD ne sera probablement pas le dernier, alors 

 Il reste une chance !

Bon je sors...

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je remonte ce sujet car il nous concerne tous les deux :

- guilc a décidé de se retirer, je le remercie pour sa présence discrète mais efficace.

- pour ma part, j'ai été promu administrateur du forum, et je continue aussi à modérer la section francophone

----------

## anigel

Bonsoir,

 *xaviermiller wrote:*   

> - guilc a décidé de se retirer, je le remercie pour sa présence discrète mais efficace.
> 
> - pour ma part, j'ai été promu administrateur du forum, et je continue aussi à modérer la section francophone

 

Une bonne continuation à guilc, et te concernant les félicitations s'imposent !

Ani

----------

## guilc

Adieu les petits boutons magiques au bas des messages  :Twisted Evil: 

Attention, parce que maintenant vous devez me vouer un culte : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bodhisattva#Principaux_Bodhisattvas  :Laughing:  J’ai déjà passé commande de ma statue !

Je passerai toujours de temps en temps pour vérifier  :Razz: 

Guillaume

----------

## El_Goretto

Erf, guilc, le sniper de la réponse qui tombe juste, tu vas nous manquer  :Smile: 

Bonne continuation.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si l'un de vous se sent d'attaque pour remplacer guilc, prière de me contacter par MP.

La charge n'est pas très lourde, mais c'est mieux d'être deux, on se complète pour la présence, et pour équilibrer les avis si un sujet dérape.

----------

## boozo

haann va y'avoir plus que quelques vieux ici maintenant !   :Laughing: 

Je suis quasiement sûr qu'y a pas eu de renouvellement de génération pour de bonnes raisons : la fin de la doc centralisée et le passage en wiki, les overlay, l'arrivée de hal, d'udev puis de systemd now voilà ! Bon là, normalement, je viens de perdre l'option bouton rouge (et fort heureusement   :Twisted Evil: )

----------

## xaviermiller

Petit "Up" concernant l'appel aux volontaires.

J'ai jusqu'à présent 1 candidat(e)(s).

Je fermerai la liste des candidatures ce vendredi 19/12, donc si vous pressentez en vous l'âme de modo qui s'éveille, n'hésitez pas à me contacter !

----------

## boozo

Elgo ? kwen ? Leander ? (voir ce que devient le chat ?) pff! allez quoi !  Serez désigné d'office sinon  :Laughing: 

Else je propose de nous lancer en "auto-gestion", à la mode belge p.e. pourquoi pas (irl vous avez bien tenu ~1 an comme ça non ? voire la garde alternée du bouton rouge 1 semaine chacun  :Mr. Green: )

M'enfin faudrait surtout revoir les canaux de recrutement de nouveaux gentils membres, performants, assidus, etc... là, c'est un sacré trou de génération  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a des gentils nouveaux membres, mais on ne les voit pas encore assez que pour pouvoir les recruter.

En fait, c'est simplement parce que cette section dort profondément  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Else je propose de nous lancer en "auto-gestion", à la mode belge p.e. pourquoi pas (irl vous avez bien tenu ~1 an comme ça non ? voire la garde alternée du bouton rouge 1 semaine chacun )

 

 :Mr. Green: 

[bouton rouge qui saute partout]

"Tu ne l'as qu'1 week-end sur 2, et pourtant regarde ce que tu as fait? Je t'avais pourtant prévenu de ne pas lui donner du troll au dessert! Tu vois dans quel état ça le met?!"

----------

## geekounet

Ça ne serai pas Trevoke le candidat ?  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@Xavier: oué le moins qu'on puisse dire et même si c'est le cas régulièrement dans d'autres univers (clubs, asso, etc) on connait souvent les mêmes causes (valeurs, attrait, équipe, animation, communication, transfert générationnel, charisme des leads, ...). Enfin, je ne reproche rien attention mais juste dire qu'il y aurait quelques leçons à tirer pour la distrib je pense    :Rolling Eyes: 

Y'a eu de bonnes idées par le passé (i.e. userrel) mais aussi d'autres choix plus... contestables (doc i.e et ma fait un peu mal de lire cela récemment même si certains arguments sont pertinents on y a perdu d'autres choses plus subtiles).

Ce n'est qu'un exemple mais mis bout-à-bout il me semble qu'au fil du temps, ça laisse aussi des traces dont on paye le prix sous une autre forme  :Sad: 

@Elgo:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@pierreg: Trevoke ? pfff... y n's'ra jamais modo... On s'rait vendredi j'dis pas, mais là...

----------

## Leander256

Honnêtement, je ne suis pas motivé pour être modérateur. Je sais que ça ne demandera pas beaucoup de boulot vu le niveau d'activité du forum, mais ce n'est pas mon truc. Je préfère tenter de répondre à des questions par-ci par-là, dans la limite de mes connaissances qui sont maintenant assez maigres, vu que je n'ai Gentoo que sur mon portable et que c'est de l'amd64 stable (parce que pas envie de passer des heures à réparer ma Gentoo comme naguère).

Pour ce qui concerne le passage de la doc sur le wiki, je pense que c'est une bonne chose. On est en 2015 bientôt et les wikis sont des outils arrivés à maturité. Je ne sais pas comment ils ont prévu de gérer les traductions, donc peut-être que j'ai une vision trop étroite des problèmes engendrés par la migration, qui vivra verra.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'en prends bonne note, Leander256  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

@Leander256 : Je ne dis pas que c'est absurde ni que ces outils ne sont pas bon. Tu as parfaitement raison bien sûr. Je voulais juste dire par là que du fait aussi, le chantier "documentation" du projet est passé de 20 à 2 membres (et à temps partiel)   :Shocked: . Ok c'est pas comme au début quand il faut tout construire de [a-z] mais là quand même c'est un peu légé je trouve.

Avec les wiki bon tout le monde peut corriger, améliorer, etc et de façon indéniablement plus simple qu'en GuideXML là, le projet y gage c'est sûr !

Mais l'humain a aussi ces défauts et sans une orga et des rôles on perds le peer-review et l'organisation d'un chantier de documentation géré comme il se doit dans un projet, avec un contrôle de cohérence de la politique éditoriale et je ne parle pas du coding-style !

Les évolutions existent toujours (i.e. efi, optimus, udev, initramfs, systemd, bientôt wayland, etc...) les impacts toujours plus importants là où une documentation est riche et de qualité.

Et bien pourtant, malgré les bénéfices des wikis cencés faciliter ce point en permettant de corriger au plus tôt, par plus de gens, etc, et bien j'ai constaté à plusieurs reprise une baisse globale de qualité et de pertience de cette documentation qui a fait - pour partie - la réputation de la distribution, son attrait pour de nouveaux arrivants, etc

Par exemple, systemd est beaucoup mis en avant je trouve or "avant" : on aurait plus vu openrc avec un encart détaillé et spécifique concernant systemd.

On aurait vu aussi beaucoup plus de détails sur le pourquoi du comment de chaque aspect d'un choix un peu déterministe (des impacts des choix qui me semblent particulièrement utiles et plus encore pour un nouvel arrivant...).

Là maintenant c'est davantage celui qui s'investit, qui écris l'article et met en avant ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il préfère et plus ou moins lapidairement   :Confused:  mais qui ira corriger au final selon la portée de l'impact ? ok ici, là, quelques points seront améliorés mais ça manquera toujours d'unité et de cohérence globale à mon humble avis  

n.b. pas de méprise ici je ne crie pas à la conspiration - quoique... c'est aussi un bon moyen de faire du prosélitisme pour l'une ou l'autre des options l'air de rien   :Rolling Eyes:  - mais le tl;dr à fait pas mal de mal à la génération ces dernières années et ça continue.

Enfin je trouve juste cela dommageable pour l'instant mais c'est toujours améliorable   :Wink:  donc je ne vais pas m'étendre là dessus, d'autant qu'on en a déjà pas mal discuté avec Anigel et vous tous à l'époque du split subforum et autre je confirme juste quelques aspects limitant propre à ces outils sur lesquelles à mon sens la distrib pourrait(/devrait) facilement remédier.

Edit: dsl pour mon barbant laïus... crois que c'était catartique pour moi   :Laughing:  (ai un engagement externe qui souffre des mêmes problèmes hélas) 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonne année à tous !

Veuillez accueillir chaleureusement notre bien aimé El_Goretto, nouveau modérateur de notre fofo francophone  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Ahaa ben voilà ! En vert, va être tout moche le goret maintenant   :Laughing: 

( Et bonne année à tous au fait ! )

----------

## El_Goretto

Roooh, du vert et du rouge, juste ce qu'il fallait pour s'accorder avec ces belles couleurs de noyel qu'on trouve dans les bennes en janvier... Elle est pas belle la vie?  :Wink: 

Nannée à tous anéfé.

----------

## k-root

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  dsl pour mon barbant laïus... 

 

hello,

je trouve que c'est bien résumé ..     :Cool: 

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Là maintenant c'est davantage celui qui s'investit, qui écris l'article et met en avant ce qu'il veut, ce qu'il préfère et plus ou moins lapidairement  mais qui ira corriger au final selon la portée de l'impact ? ok ici, là, quelques points seront améliorés mais ça manquera toujours d'unité et de cohérence globale à mon humble avis 

 

totally +1  , 

 perso je ne consulte que le handbook d'install  ... le reste je l'ignore pour la raison cité ci dessus.

----------

## novazur

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mais l'humain a aussi ces défauts et sans une orga et des rôles on perds le peer-review et l'organisation d'un chantier de documentation géré comme il se doit dans un projet, avec un contrôle de cohérence de la politique éditoriale

 

Et oui !

En consultant le site, en parcourant la doc, et cherchant sur le bugtracer ou sur les forums, on se rend bien compte que gentoo n'est plus du tout ce qu'elle était...

Perso, je trouve de plus en plus les solutions à mes problèmes hors gentoo, et ça m'inquiète, parce que quand c'est spécifique à la distrib, ça devient parfois très problématique à résoudre. Toutes mes machines sont sous gentoo (5), et je commence à me demander vers quoi migrer si la situation continue à se dégrader...

----------

## El_Goretto

mer...mer...mer... j'ai failli faire une boulette... saleté de tableau de bord d'avion de chasse, c'était vachement plus simple avant quand il y avait autant de boutons sur le fofo que sur ma chasse d'eau (enfin je me comprends).   :Rolling Eyes:  

 *novazur wrote:*   

> En consultant le site, en parcourant la doc, et cherchant sur le bugtracer ou sur les forums, on se rend bien compte que gentoo n'est plus du tout ce qu'elle était...

 

Ok, va pour la doc pas aussi carrée qu'à une époque, voir lacunaire sur certains composants.

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Perso, je trouve de plus en plus les solutions à mes problèmes hors gentoo, et ça m'inquiète, parce que quand c'est spécifique à la distrib, ça devient parfois très problématique à résoudre. Toutes mes machines sont sous gentoo (5), et je commence à me demander vers quoi migrer si la situation continue à se dégrader...

 

Par contre là, je ne suis pas convaincu. Les problèmes "propres à gentoo" yen a pas tant que çà: packaging (donc l'ebuild & co), ou bien les outils spécifiques gentoo (portage, openrc, etc). Le reste, c'est lié à l'upstream, avec lequel on a forcément beaucoup d'affinité sur notre distro. Or, je trouve qu'on a encore des gens assez réactifs sur pas mal d'ebuilds/composants (pas tous, hein), j'ai vu des gens super sympa s'intéresser à des rapports de bugs pourvu qu'on prenne la peine de les faire proprement.

A côté de çà, bon, yen a qui traîne que c'en est bien honteux alors que c'est simple à résoudre ou à faire proprement (genre lvmetad et le script init lvm2). D'autres, c'est déjà beaucoup moins simple... moi c'est icedtea-bin/icedtea qui me fait tenter l'aventure freebsd sur une bécane parce que ce n'est pas suffisamment gentooesque pour mes besoins: trop de choses non configurables, des dépendances gargantuesques... bref, un truc à ne pas vous faire plus apprécier java que çà (déjà que... mais je m'égare).

Chouette off ceci dit  :Wink: 

----------

